# Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

Hallo an alle Schleppis,

ich suche in Deutschland einen Händler, der eine Uttern 560 mit Kabine anbietet.
Wer kann mir sagen wo ich den finde? Und gibt es vielleicht Erfahrungen was die Marktüblichen Preise angeht? Gerne würde ich auch erfahren ob es irgendetwas negatives über die Verarbeitung zu sagen gibt. Interressieren würde mich auch , wie andere mit so einer Schlupfkabiene zurecht kommen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hi Thomas, erstmal willkommen im board

mehr habe ich noch nicht gefunden
http://www.eichhofer.de/preislisten_gfkboote.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Seeolm,
ich kenne die 560 ganz gut und hatte sie schon über einige Tage gechartert. Was mir zu diesem Boot aufgefallen ist:
-sehr seetüchtig. Das Boot kann ne ordentliche Welle vertragen und gibt einem ein 
  gutes Gefühl.
-Eine 50 PS Motorisierung ist absolut ausreichend, auch wenn das Boot vollgepackt 
  wird. Es ist somit wirtschaftlich zu fahren, da auch schleppen mit dem 50er 
  (Viertakter) durchaus vertretbar ist.
-Das Boot ist sehr ordentlich verarbeitet. Es handelte sich aber um die klassische 560 
  mit Mittelkajüte.
-Die Mittelkajüte bietet Schutz im sitzen. Das ist bei Regen angenehm, aber für mich 
  sonst störend, da der restlich Platz auf dem Boot sehr knapp ist.
-Mit der hinteren durchgehenden Motorwanne wir viel Platz verschenkt. Durch die   
 Teilung in 3 Segmente habe ich zwar nach den Außenmaßen ein 560er Boot, das 
 Raumangebot ist sehr beengt. Die Möglichkeit mit Ruten und Kescher zu hantieren, 
 bedeutet eigentlich immer irgendwie über das Dach weg. Also für mich nicht wirklich
 gut zu lösen.


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Winni,

schönen Dank auch. Das sieht schon ganz gut aus. Deine Quicksilver macht auf den ersten Blick auch einen guten Eindruck. Ist von der Platzaufteilung schon so etwas, daß mich interessiert, obwohl ich einen reinen Mittelkabiener für mich besser finde. Dafür hast du Achtern mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Wie bist du mit den Fahreigenschaften zu frieden?


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Ich antworte mal für Winni, der ist schreibfaul   

das einziste was ihn am Quicksilver stört ist der Geradeauslauf. 
Ansonsten ist er mit dem Boot zufrieden. Das mit der Bewegungsfreiheit war auch einer der gründe warum er es gekauft hat.

mfg Lachsy im Auftrag von Winni


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Lachsy und Dolfin

Das wichtigste an einem Boot ist für mich neben der Verarbeitung die Seetüchtigkeit. Trotz aller Erfahrung kann man in Rauwasserstionen nicht alle Mängel eines Bootes zu 100% ausgleichen. Desweiteren gebietet einem die Vernunft solche Situationen mit einem  untauglichen Boot schon von vornherrein zu vermeiden. ( sprich: drinnbleiben und Gerätepflege betreiben) Nur dann komme ich nicht zum Fischen. Deshalb habe ich mich auf eine Uttern 560 konzentriert. Das Platzangebot ist sicher nicht überragend, aber erstens fische ich meistens nur mit meiner Frau (ev. noch 1 guter Kollege ) und zweitens sollte das Boot noch folgenden Bedingungen genügen. Es sollte vernünftig Tailerbar sein und im Bugbereich begehbar sein, da wir auch in den Schären fischen. Da möchte man auch mal anlanden bzw. kann dort einer unabhängig mit ner Spinnrute peitschen. Es ist als doch schon so ein bisschen eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefragt. 
Bei der Motorisierung hatte ich an einen 40 Ps gedacht. Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher. Ich weiß eben noch nicht genau, ob sich ein 50'ger noch gut zum schleppen eignet.
@ lachsy   Der Geradeauslauf sollte schon stimmen. Darum fällt dieses Boot dann schon wieder weg. Vorallem bei See von schräg achtern sollte ein Boot nicht so schnell aus dem Ruder laufen.


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

@ dolfin
Wie ich auf dem Bild erkenne, fährst du eine Rival. Habe gerade den neuen Katalog bekommen, aber leider noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt mir so ein Boot aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Der Beschreibung nach ist eine Rival 606 mit Kabine ein sehr interessantes Boot. Leider ist es auch nicht gerade billig. Allerdings kenne ich den Preis in € nicht und weis auch nicht genau was man an Mwst. zurück bekommt, wenn man als Deutscher sich in Schweden ein solches Boot kauft. Deutsche Generalvertreter wird es ja wohl noch nicht geben, oder?


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hier findest Du die aktuellen Wechselkurse !


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Seeolm,
die Rival hat dann sicher genau das, worauf du Wert legst. Wir können diese Fragen ja auch mal per PN beschnacken. Man merkt immer wieder, dass Boote eine sehr emotionale Geschichte sind.
Zum 40er: Ich habe die Uttern auf Bornholm auch mit einem 40er Honda gefahren. Wenn man nicht noch Wasserski fahren will, reicht der auch aus. Warum aber 40? 50 sind sicherer und lieber 80% Gas mit 50 als 100% mit 40 PS. Ich kenne viele, die schleppen auch noch mit einem 90er und größer. Ist kein Problem und auch kein wirklicher Kostenfaktor.
Zur Mwst: Du kannst die schwedische Mwst von 24 oder 25% zurückbekommen, mußt aber die 16% in D zahlen. Genaueres vielleicht auch hier per PN.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Seeolm,
die Rival hat dann sicher genau das, worauf du Wert legst. Wir können diese Fragen ja auch mal per PN beschnacken. Man merkt immer wieder, dass Boote eine sehr emotionale Geschichte sind.
Zum 40er: Ich habe die Uttern auf Bornholm auch mit einem 40er Honda gefahren. Wenn man nicht noch Wasserski fahren will, reicht der auch aus. Warum aber 40? 50 sind sicherer und lieber 80% Gas mit 50 als 100% mit 40 PS. Ich kenne viele, die schleppen auch noch mit einem 90er und größer. Ist kein Problem und auch kein wirklicher Kostenfaktor.
Zur Mwst: Du kannst die schwedische Mwst von 24 oder 25% zurückbekommen, mußt aber die 16% in D zahlen. Genaueres vielleicht auch hier per PN.


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

He he, das hatte ich schon gelesen. Aber nochmal danke.
@ Dolfin Du hast Post.

Ich werde auf der Hanseboot mal meine Augen auf machen. Vielleicht gibt es dort noch Alternativen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Doppelt hält besser - oder woher kommt bloß der Tatterich????


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Gibt es eingentlich noch die Möglichkeit sich eine Rival 3/4 fertig zu kaufen und wenn ja, was spart man da? Als gelernter Tischler und geübter Schrauber sollte es ja kein Problem darstellen so ein Boot fertig zu machen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hab ich auch gemacht.
Ob das allerdings noch gibbet, weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Seeolm (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Wieviel Prozent konntest du einsparen und was gab's noch zu schrauben?


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Es waren mehr als 10%. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr. Die Schale mit Boden und
die Relings waren drin. Lenkung wollte ich nicht. Es mußten die ganzen Luken, die Staukisten, Steuerpult, Glas und Rahmen, Motorwanne und Motorabdeckung montiert werden. Dazu kamen die Armaturen für den Einbautank. Kabel hatten sie richtig gut für alles reingelegt, auch Rohre für Lenkung pp. War wirklich nicht zu wild. Man kann da mit Lars dealen. Frerk hat das sehr gut vermittelt, da ich kein schwedisch spreche.
Bei einer konkreten Frage schreib einfach mal das Member Frerk an.
Du muß das Boot aber selbst abholen Das muß man auch einkalkulieren. Ca. 250,- Euro für die Fähren..


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Seeolm ,


wenn du auf den Geldbeutel schauen musst :

Ich faher eine Crescent 550 mit aufgesetzter Mittelkabine.
Die ist zwar im Vergleich zum Uttern extrem spartanisch eingerichtet,
genügt aber vollkommen und ist wesentlich günstiger.
Und hinten ist mehr Platz als bei der Uttern.
Gruss

Uli H.


----------



## Seeolm (27. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Ulrich,
ich habe schon mal ein Crescent gehabt und war mit der Verarbeitung garnicht zufrieden. Wenn ich mir ein neues Boot kaufe, dann muß es schon meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Notfalls muß man anderswo Kompromisse machen. Trotzdem danke für den Tip.


----------



## Seeolm (28. September 2004)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich muß mich nun leider ein paar Tage ausklinken. Ab Samstag bin ich wieder da. Vielleicht hat ja bis dahin noch jemand ein paar interessante Anregungen.
Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*Uttern 560 mit Kabine? Händler in D?*

Hallo,

  ich will das Thema mal wieder etwas aufwärmen |supergri
  Wo kann ich besagtes Boot in D käuflich erwerben?
  Hab es leider nirgendwo finden können.

 Meine Wahl ist zuerst auf eine Crescent Hanö gefallen, bis ich durch Zufall ein Bild der Uttern 560 in die Finger bekommen habe. Ich war gleich begeistert.
 Mit der Uttern ist es möglich im Winter geschützt zu Schleppen und im Sommer genausoviel Spaß beim Spinnen zu haben. Es ist geschützt und auch für den heißen Sommer offen genug.
 Ich komme prima an die Bugklampen, um das Boot fachgerecht vertäuen und ankern zu können. Das ist für Rollifahrer und Gehbehinderte gar nicht so einfach  
  Ich denke ebenso, durch die Mittelkabine gut von Vorn nach Hinten zu kommen, da immer etwas zum festhalten da ist.

  Im Augenblick mache ich noch mit einem Jetboot (SeaDoo Sportster) den Fischen hinterher. Das will ich schnellstmöglich ändern.
  Ich wollte mit das Teil auf der Boot unter die Lupe nehmen, leider scheint der Hersteller nicht dabei zu sein.

  Ist es denn genauso kompliziert, an eine Uttern zu kommen wie bei Rival?
  Es gibt zwar noch die   Finnmaster 520 Troller und die Hanö, aber die Uttern sagt mir mehr zu und ist auch länger.


  Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein bischen helfen,
  Gruß Christian


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Aber hat die Uttern denn im Heck überhaupt genügend Platz fürs Trollinggeschirr und 2 Personen die gleichzeitig hantieren ? ? #c 


So wie ich die in Erinnerung habe,wird das ganz schön eng.


Uli H.


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Eine gewisse Enge ist für mich sogar erforderlich.
 Wenn der Fahrstand zu weit vom Angelgeschirr entfernt ist, kann ich nicht sofort reagieren beim Schleppen.  Kann ja nicht so einfach aufstehen...

 So wird ein Nachteil zum Vorteil


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Himmsel,
ich habe die Uttern mal eine Zeit gechartert.  Das Ding ist sehr seetüchtig und man sitz geschützt, ist wirtschaftlich mit einem 50PS Viertakter zu fahren. Soweit, so gut. Nun die
kleinen Macken, die man auch ansprechen muß:
Hinten ist es wirklich etwas eng. Die durchgehende Motorwanne läßt einen nicht wirklich zum Heck kommen. Die seitlichen Hantierungsmöglichkeiten sind wg. des Hardtops auch nich so wirklich gut. Das Hardtop ist sehr niedrig und du kannst nur gebückt gehen. Vorn ist es mit dem stehen an der Bordwand auch nicht so prall. Man kann durchgehen,
es ist aber alles etwas angeschrägt...
Also, wenn ih die Wahl hätte - Hanö560. Noch besser (..na klar, weil ich es selbst fahre..) ist von der Begehbarkeit und dem Platzangebot eine Rival - bzw. jetzt Rocad.
Allerdings sitzt du da nicht unter dem Hardtop. Mittlerweile gibts aber auch für die Rocad 560 ein Hardtop. Der Vorteil ist wirklich, das man an den Ruten sitzt, alles in Griffweite hat und das Boot wirklich von vorn bis hinten begehen kann, tolle Reelings usw... Ich liebe es!! Aber es ist so wie mit den Frauen - und das ist gut so!
Wenn du aber Hinweise zur Beschaffung eines Rocad brauchst, schreibe Member Frerk an. Ich glaube ausserdem, es ist eine 606 auf der Homepage von Simris als Gebrauchtboot angeboten!!


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Ersteinmal Danke Dolfin,

 Du scheinst die besten Bootstypen zum schleppen auf der Ostsee gut zu kennen 
 Ich hoffe Deine Erinnerungen an die Bootstypen sind so gut, das Du sie vielleicht aus meiner Sichtweise einschätzen könntest?

 Ich sitze im Rollstuhl und kann zur Not an Krücken einige Meter laufen.
 Das hat den Vorteil, das ich nicht die Stehfreiheit benötige, aber auch den Nachteil, das ich nicht so schnell vom Steuerstand der Hanö an das Schleppgeschirr komme. Ein Vorderkajüte ist auch störend, wegen ankern und befestigen des Bootes.
 Daher denke ich, das ein Boot mit Mittensteuerstand am geeignetsten ist. Da kann man sich sehr schnell hin und her "hangeln" 

 Mir geht es insbesondere um den Wetterschutz eines Bootes, um nicht die halbe Saison an den Winter zu verschenken und hier am Rechner hocken zu müssen.
 Ein festes Ruderhaus hingegen, finde ich aus sommerlichen wärmestaugründen unakzeptabel.

 Es gibt die Möglichkeit, auf einem freien Deck alles vom Rollstuhl aus zu machen oder auf einem verbauten, dieses zum Bewegen ohne Rolli zu nutzen.
 Ich bevorzuge letzteres, da ein Rollstuhl an Board einfach ungeeignet (sperrig) ist.

 Bei der Uttern ist das Vorschiff nur mit Rolli auf Grund des fehlenden Sitzplatzes
 zu benutzen.
 Das werde ich beim Hering- und  Hornfischangeln aber verschmerzen können 
 Wenn man einen Drehstuhl in der Uttern hat, denke ich, ohne Aufwand schnellstmöglich alles unter Kontrolle zu haben.

 Das ist soweit alles Theorie, ich hoffe aber keine Denkfehler gemacht zu haben 


 Gruß,
 Christian


----------



## Käptn Ahab (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Himsel

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild von der Uttern reinsetzen!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Bedürfnissen eines Rollstuhlfahrers,jedoch glaube ich,daß einige Umbauarbeiten am Boot nötig sind!! Ich glaube weiterhin,daß ein Boot mit freiem Cockpit leichter auf deine Bedürfnisse angepasst werden kann,als ein anderes,welches man so nehmen muß wie es ist!!!


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Ich selber habe die 560 noch nie in echt gesehen.
 Ich hab mir das Teil aus der Googelsuche angeschaut, nachdem ich einen Beitrag in der "Blinker" gelesen habe. es gefällt mir so gut, das ich dafür meine sonstige erste Wahl, die Cresent Hanö darüber vergessen habe...

 Umbauen werde ich wohl nix, ich bin flexibel 
 Ein Boot mit freiem Deck, auf dem ich mich mit einem Rollstuhl bewegen kann, ist zu groß und zu ungeschützt. Ich will ja nicht nur an einer Stelle auf dem Boot ausharren 

 Gibt es in Deutschland keinen Händler für disen Hersteller oder sonst jemand, der diese Marke handelt?


 Gruß,
 Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hi Himsel,
du meinst doch die Uttern mit der Mittelkabine? Mag ja sein, dass es eine andere gibt. Diese Mittelkabnie hat eine kleine Klapptür an Backbord. Ich glaube fast nicht, das man mit einem Rolli vorn fahren kann. Irgendwie habe ich das Deck vor sehr eng und schräg in Erinnerung. Ist mir hier aber nicht so wichtig. Nur wenn du im Rollstuhl sitzen willst und dich im Rollstuhl an den Angeln bewegen willst, finde ich die Rival/Rocad für dich eigentlich sehr gut:
Es ist eine Mittelkonsole-wenn du willst mit Hardtop. Was aber-vielleicht täusche ich mich ja-am wichtigsten ist: Du kommst überall hinten direkt an die Bordwand und du kannst bei denen z.B. die zentrale Sitzbank bzw. den optionalen Drehsitz weglassen. Das bedeutet, du hast eine Fläche hinter dem
Steuerpult, welche für Dich völlig benutzbar ist. Du könntest dir z.B. eine
Befestigung für den Rolli einbauen lassen, die du lösen kannst um dich dann
hinten frei zu bewegen.
Gerade die Tatsache, das es sich bei diesen Booten um Werfbauten handelt und der Chef dort geradezu Anforderungen liebt - und du z.B. sogar noch Geld sparst, wenn du die genannten Teile wegläßt, lassen dir viele Möglichkeiten.
Dazu kommt bei dem Boot die wirklich traumhaften Laufeigenschaften. Kennst
du Krischi, den Guide von Hacki (Exclusiv angeln)?  Wenn ja, komm ich dazu noch einmal.

Zu meinen Bootskenntnissen: Ich habe schon einige Typen gefahren, in unserer Trollinghanse laufen auch einige - und ich bin seit dem ersten Trollingtreffen vor 10 Jahren dabei. Daher habe ich sicher schon so einiges gesehen.


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Ich sehe Hacki's Leute fast jeden Tag auf dem Wasser.
 Sie gehören hier wie die Fische zur Ostsee 
 Ich kenne sie vom sehen durch Fa. Nagel aus Zecherin.

 Ich meinte natürlich die Uttern mit der Mittenkabine. Ich kenne keine andere.
 Von einem Boot mit Mittensteuerstand habe ich aufgrund des niedrigen Wetterschutzes im Winter abgesehen. Auch eine Sprayhoud wird nicht helfen bei Minustemperaturen im Hochwinter. (Falls es den überhaupt noch gibt...)
 Da ich nicht alle Muskeln zum Wärme erzeugen einsetzen kann und auf einen Kolli Rum "Unterwegsgetränk" verzichten will, habe ich diesen Bootstyp verworfen.
 Eine Karnic 2051 wäre da meine erste Wahl gewesen.

 Das benutzen eines Rollstuhl's an Board ist unpraktikabel, es sei denn es ist ein Flugdeckträger 
 Ich benutze daher die verschiedenen möglichen und unmöglichen Sitz- und Fortbewegungsmöglichkeiten an Board.
 Da es im Vorschiff der Uttern keine Bank gibt, werde ich hier den Rollstuhl als Sitzgelegenheit nutzen, wenn nicht geschleppt wird. Jedenfalls so lang noch eine Fischkiste  neben mir Platz findet.

 Wie gesagt, alles Theorie.
 Aber wer mich schon mal auf meinen Jetbooten angeln gesehen hat, weiß auch was ich meine...


 Gruß,
 Christian


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Ich glaube der Typ heißt jetzt C 56. Versuche es doch mal beim dänischen Importeur KETNER  

Und hier werden auch schon mal günstige Boote und Zubehör angeboten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Hallo Christian,
frag mal Krischi nach meinem Boot. Aber ist ja auch Mumpe, wenn du das andere willst.
Schau dir mal die Fotos von Langelandklaus seinem Link an. Da kann man gut sehen, was ich mit dem Heck meinte: Was sollen 5,60m sein, wenn man z.B. schon 80cm am Heck durch eine solche Wanne verliert und eigentlich platzmässig nur ein knappes 5m hat?? Dazu kommen die Utternpreise. Das Teil wird etwa 12500 Euronen kosten, wenn ich den Kurs richtig im Kopf habe. Ich will dich aber nur zu Diskussionen anregen. Ich bekomme von niemndem Provision und freue mich immer, wenn eine große Vielfalt auf dem Wasser herrscht.


----------



## Himmsel (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

Danke,

 jetzt habe ich was zum denken!
 Eine vordere Sitzgelegenheit gibt es und der Rolli wird dort nicht mehr benötigt.
 Aber hinten komme ich trotz Drehsitzes nicht an's Schleppgeschirr, da der Abstand zur Boardwand zu groß scheint. Es ist ein Umsetzen auf die hintere Bank ist gefordert.
 Es kommt mir bei der Länge des Bootes auf die "Länge in der Wasserlinie" an, um der See zu trotzen. Ein erreichen des Motors und der Schraube im Havariefall scheint ebenso nicht so einfach bei diesem Bootstyp.

 Ich werde das Bild ausdrucken und es dem Bootsbauer meines Vertrauens vorlegen und er wird entscheiden.
 Sein Bruder sitzt ebenso wie ich im Rollstuhl, wodurch er die Kenntnis besitzt einen entsprechenden Rat zu geben.

 Ein Händler in D wäre mir lieb gewesen, da ich mein jetziges Boot in Zahlung geben wollte. 


 Gruß,
 Christian


----------



## Himmsel (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uttern 560 mit Kabine! Händler mit HP?*

3 Monate Lieferzeit *heul*


----------

